# Cute Picture



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

at the lagoon in Playa Del Rey, Calif.

Looks like they are going to kiss..


Andi


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Aw. The geese seem to think the pigeons are otherworldly!  Not likely to _kiss_, however...  I do think the goose would rather have the pigeon for a snack! Lol, nooo, geese are very nice birds. I've had them as backyard pets, and raised from eggs, they grow very attached to their owners. This picture surely shows how amazing birds truly are, as all pictures of birds tend to do.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Andi,

That is so cute...!  The pigeons look so small next to the giant geese. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Brilliant picture - it looks like that goose is wondering who the strange little guy is about to pinch his lunch  

Michelle


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*May I add, "BRAVE AS A PIGEON!?*"


----------

